# Anyone trying ICSI again in next few months?



## ClaireB (Jan 26, 2005)

Hi

I was lucky to have my daughter on my first ICSI and am now 99% certain that we will be trying ICSI again in Feb/Mar to try for a second (after much arm twisting of my DH).  

I have been loitering around the boards for months reading the posts feeling it was too early for me to join in but I've taken the plunge today!

Have joined the Hoping for another miracle thread but just thought I'd ask if there was anyone dealing with ICSI in particular out there who wants to chat?

Claire


----------



## raffles (Aug 12, 2003)

Hi Claire

I too was lucky enough to have my daughter by my first ICSI and would now like to try again. I read from your post that you had to twist your DH's arm. I would be interested to know how you persuaded (if that is the right word!) him that it was time to try again, and what his initial fears were - I hope I am not being too nosey here, but as I said I am ready to try again but my DP is not so sure at all. I had a trouble free pregnancy but my daughter was delivered 11 days early by emergency section as they were concerned she had an enlarged heart and excess fluid around her head, thankfully she was perfect, but I think this is really putting my DP off.

I hope you are well and wish you luck with your future plans.

Raffles


----------



## ClaireB (Jan 26, 2005)

Hi Raffles

Congratulations on your daughter and happy birthday to her. 

My DH is an easy going character.  So much so that even though initially he didn't really want children at all, because I did was prepared to go through the treatment.  Now we have our daughter he loves her to bits and says that she is enough for him.  We had an easy time compared to others with the treatment so I don't think it can be a fear of the treatment itself that puts him off.  I think money is an issue - obviously its really expensive and we will have to take out a loan.  

But he just isn't broody like I am.  He is happy with 1 child whereas I would love to give her a brother or sister.  

I don't think this will be of much help to be honest because although his gut instinct was to say no to more treatment, because he knows it's what I want, he will go along with it because he is very easy going.

Claire


----------



## raffles (Aug 12, 2003)

Hi Claire

Thanks for that, our situations seem to be very similar, my DP also feels that our daughter is enough for him, but like you I would really love to give her a brother or sister. The money issue is also there for us, but well, maybe I'll just have to work on my persuasion technique, or just get him so drunk at christmas I can tell him he agreed and he just can't remember    

Raffles


----------



## kimberley134 (Nov 3, 2004)

Hi Claire and Raffles,
I also was very lucky, my first attempt at ivf was successful and i have an 11 month old daughter. I  am 39 years old so feel that i cannot wait to try for another baby. Because it worked first time for all of us would you say that we have better chance of it working next time?
Love Kimberley


----------



## ClaireB (Jan 26, 2005)

Hi Kimberley

My clinic's position seems to be that there is a good deal of luck involved and that I was "lucky" first time.  Therefore its unlikely that I would be lucky on the first go next time.  But that said, a friend of a friend had her first baby at the same time as me following IVF #1  and she is already pregnant with her second on IVF cycle #2.

Are  you thinking of cycling again soon?

I am driving myself potty at the moment.  I definately want to try again but keep trying to talk myself out of it and keep trying to tell myself to be happy with what I've got.  I am terrified of a failed cycle and how devastating it must be.  I also feel guilty for wanting a second.    

Bet you're sorry you asked!

Claire


----------



## kimberley134 (Nov 3, 2004)

Hi Claire,
Thanks for replying, i feel exactly the same as you. I am going for ivf in the next few months i have an appointment at the clinic tomorrow to set things going. I can't believe that i'm actually going for it again. I'm terrified of the ivf not working and don't know what i'll do if it doesn't work. I feel so lucky to have my baby and the fact that the ivf worked first time, it sort of made the treatment feel not so bad. Deep down i am assuming that it will work again for some stupid reason.
thanks love kimberley


----------



## Julz (Sep 20, 2005)

Clare and Kimberley,

Please come and join us on the ANOTHER MIRACLE thread.  I know there are a few ladies cycling at the moment or just about to start and it would be great to have a few more people on board.

Julie


----------



## scruffyted (Jul 28, 2005)

Hi Girls

As Julz has said please do and come and join us on Another Miracle thread, we are a lovely bunch everyone is very nice and all understand the want for another miracle. We have a few lovely ladies starting a cycle at the moment.

love

Scruffy xxxx


----------



## ClaireB (Jan 26, 2005)

Scruffy and Julie

Thanks for your posts - I will join in.  Thanks for the welcome, it's really nice of you.

Claire.


----------

